# Dwarf Sag Deficiency



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

This may be just adjustment melt. That being said Flourish (Comprehensive) only provides micro nutrients. So you are lacking a source of macro nutrients (NPK). Look into dosing using dry fertilisers (they are cheaper than Seachem stuff), PPS Pro or Low-tech EI (I assume this is low-tech) should work fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSS905 (Aug 3, 2016)

I actually have pressurized co2 as well. I'll look into the dry ferts. Thanks!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

In case you don't realize it Seachem Flourish and Root Tabs are the same thing just in a different form. You really don't need the root tabs. Just dose the Water column with NPK and Flourish.


----------



## JSS905 (Aug 3, 2016)

I started EI dosing 1.5 weeks ago. At this point, the dwarf sag still looks about the same, but the dwarf sag towards the corner of the tank and behind my driftwood seems to look a little healthier. The dwarf sag right under the light has new growth that is light in color and melts soon afterword. It is also getting some BBA. My CO2 should be right about 30 based on my kh and ph readings. My light is the original Fluval Fresh and Plant, not 2.0. Any thoughts?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

What's the flow around the tank like? Is it concentrated where the Sag is doing well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSS905 (Aug 3, 2016)

It is not concentrated around the Sag that is doing well. The flow is not real strong along the bottom of the tank, but the places where the Sag is doing worse is slightly stronger. The Sag that is doing better is also on a small rise in the substrate rather than a valley where the Sag is doing worse.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe it is a light issue? But Dwarf Sag isn't super light hungry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackThumb (Oct 4, 2014)

My dad has similar issues with the dwarf sag in his 40G. It suddenly started melting off and didn't stop for a while. I think it finally started slowing down after a month or two. His was an established carpet that had been growing healthy for several months prior to the massive melt-off.

Based on my experience with dwarf sag, I doubt it's a light issue. I have a Spec II that I decommissioned several months ago, but was too lazy to fully tear down. I have one dwarf sag plant still in that tank that has been sitting in a dark tank with no heater or filter flow for well over 3 months and it still looks super healthy and green (no new growth though). Also, no fertilizers or water top-off during that time. It just gets a little natural light from an East facing shaded window. At this point I'm leaving the tank alone to see how long that sag can survive.

Wish I could be more constructive, but I think the lighting can be eliminated as the issue.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with most of the replies especially the need for a micro-macro dry fert and after just a week and a half they are probably still acclimating to your tank.I started with 6 plants about 8 months ago and the took a month to settle in and now I have given away over 50 of them and they send out new runners on a regular basis.I would say get the ferts going and be patient I also combine co2 and glut {cheap excel}and it works great to keep algae at bay.Good luck...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Also trimming dead leaves off helps get things going especially in marginal conditions.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

The key to this hobby is patients. Sounds like you may have a flow issue. You should see all plants in the tank swaying in the current. Also what is your method of defusing your co2? Co2 and ferts will make it grow rapidly. A lack of the two and growth is very slow.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JSS905 (Aug 3, 2016)

I am currently using an ISTA max mix reactor, which does a pretty good job, but is killing my flow. My canister is a Filstar XP M. I've thought about trying to make a Rex Griggs Reactor, but the directions I have been able to find don't include pictures. Would a Rex Reactor be better for flow?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I doubt flow is the issue with that size filter on a 29. Even if your flow was 1/4 of what is on the box I wouldn't stop it as an issue. Provide light, dose, water change, repeat. Remove dead leaves as you go. That's all there is to it if you do that consistently.


----------

